# severn bore



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We would like to see the Severn Bore in February this year and read that the best view place is Minsterworth. Does anyone know of any caravan parks or preferably CLs in that area or within walking or public transport distance of Minsterworth. 

Any info re alternative good viewing points with nearby motorhome facilities would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Severn Bore*

It is best seen from the A48 at Minsterworth but make sure tht you dont park along the main road as it has been known to cross it!

Saw it a few years ago and it is awesome, river is about 20 ish feet below the bank and roughly 200 yds wide at that point. then you hear the noise, literally like a train, then its there and the river just fills up! in front of you. With all the rubbish and surfers mixed in with it. Rubbish as in rubbish, surfers are very skilled!

Best viewing is after a dry spell ( low river flow) and a very high tide ( springs) I think the BBC gloucesterhire website might carry the Bore predictions. Dont be late it wont wait for you!

Mike - Tewkesbury Resident
Cadiz

edit: Regarding Campsites, I dont know of any along the A48 but the Farm Shop CL at Over is quite near and has a "Toby" very close. Gloucester 5miles away, is well worth a trip, if you dont live there! Both it and Cheltenham have P+Rides


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Not able to advise on sites but this link will advise on best time to go. http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/static/documents/Leisure/timetable_1-Severn.pdf I used to surf the bore regularly but haven't for some years now. It's an extremely fickle beast. As Mike has said the size of the tide, and the amount of water in the river can affect it. But so can the wind speed and direction and the atmospheric pressure. If you've never seen it before then even a small bore will impress you. Getting your head around a river which suddenly changes direction is quite difficult.

When we used to surf it we'd start at Newnham try and catch a ride there then jump back in the car, overtake the bore and have another go at Minsterworth, then back in the car and overtake it again and catch it at Over!


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

We stayed overnight here...

The Severn Bore Pub

a couple of years ago. The new landlords had just moved in, and were happy for us to overnight in their car park so we could see both bores. Unfortunately, the pub that night had completely run out of food - and most of the guest beers :~(
Nevertheless, they were most welcoming.

Well worth a phone call, I reckon. Their garden provides a very good viewpoint - we saw a few people trying to surf :~)


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

*Severn Bore*

Thanks everyone for info. We have booked two nights at Over Farm, thanks Mike, their website looks good and we have managed to get on one of the trailer rides that chases the bore so hopefully we should get a good view of it. Will report back when we come back home. Once again thanks to you all.


----------

